# Dogs and Snow Geese



## Scaup (Apr 15, 2005)

Guys,
One of the greatest parts of spring goose hunting is the volume of great work my dog gets. I have ditched my dog blind in the spring because it is another thing to hassle with and another blind to try to make disappear. My question is do any of you run a white vest on your dog snow goose hunting-I typically run a camo vest on the dog in all my field hunting but wondering if turning the black dog into a magnum decoy would work! Thanks!


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

I've used camo and white and they both work fine. The important thing is having a steady dog that lies still when the mass is on the deck.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I used a white vest this fall and it worked great. Its hard enough to stay concealed for snows without worrying about a dog blind with steep sides to hide. It didn't stay white long because of the blood and a little dirt. I'm sure it will only get much worse in the spring mud but what the heck.









Have to post this pic because I love it. This was the second time he had ever worn this vest, got er spackled early 8)


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

White vest the way to go for snows....no blind to worry about.....

Actually spooks the snows less with a white vest on and the dog working the spread for dead birds....


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Love that last pic USA. i have a black lab and I run a ground force dog blind with a camo vest on her. The dog blind hardly takes up any room, so i bought it to use it and it works great. Hopefully a white vest doesnt stay so white like with the pic above.  With all the mud, and blood, the vest will prolly turn a tan color in no time.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

It's toss-up Chocolate and Red, Yellow and Red or Black and Red, my favorite color combo's in the world. They all tell me it was a GOOD Day.


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

I used to hunt Mallard Island in the early 80's. I even shot a few snows there back in about 1983. It was fairly rare to have snows there in the fall at that time. Are they more common now? Seems like the migration route is moving west.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Bad A$$ pictures! :beer:


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Great pics, is that vest a sportsmans product or Avery?? We tried some avery vests last fall, and guess what, the darn zipper deals broke in the motel room, never got goose blood on them at all.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

mtgreenheads said:


> Great pics, is that vest a sportsmans product or Avery?? We tried some avery vests last fall, and guess what, the darn zipper deals broke in the motel room, never got goose blood on them at all.


It's a avery vest made for sportsmans that is the thickest one ive seen. Ive used 3 different brands and I like those vests quite a bit. They have a zipper and velcro. I highly reccomend buying some "neoprene cement" and tailoring the vests to fit your dog better. The stuff is made for surfers to repair and tailor their wetsuits. I hadn't done that vest yet in the picture, but all of his vests are done up now.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I replaced the platic/rubber pulls on my Avery vests with a small piece of paracute cord. I had the pull break off a couple, it is a PITA! But I like the Avery vests the best, the zippers are good (other than the pull) and they seem to fit the dog really well. I trim but haven't had to cut and glue to get to fit yet.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Traxion said:


> I replaced the platic/rubber pulls on my Avery vests with a small piece of paracute cord. I had the pull break off a couple, it is a PITA! But I like the Avery vests the best, the zippers are good (other than the pull) and they seem to fit the dog really well. I trim but haven't had to cut and glue to get to fit yet.


I have been able to cut and make them work without the gluing as well. I just like them to fit snug all around on my dog since he has a really thin coat for a lab. Have to keep him warm as possible when it gets nasty outside.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Does that dog get out hunting much??

I think i've hunted with him before and it seems like he has no idea what he's doing out there!!!

Haha, just kidding, he does alright...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Neck Collar said:


> Does that dog get out hunting much??
> 
> I think i've hunted with him before and it seems like he has no idea what he's doing out there!!!
> 
> Haha, just kidding, he does alright...


He got his 15th through 22nd retrieves this season. I'm pretty proud, I hope I can get him his 23rd retrieve this spring!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Yea those are some pretty good Statistics, i wouldnt be surprised if he busted 30 by the end of spring!


----------

